# Looking for a low cost TIM alternative? I found it . . .



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't like most OD pedals because whenever I step on one it sounds like somebody else suddenly appeared in the room with a new rig. This is why I loved my TIM pedal. Ultra transparent, sounds like my amp, great pick response. Absolutely amazing for low volume practicing (still sounds like my amp) or a "more" switch when playing louder.

I sold my TIM right before xmas but was planning on getting another. In the meantime I picked up a Danelectro Transparent OD on a lark. It's a pretty good od (see the many posts) but not in the same league as the TIM. I've used it a few times but basically put it away after that.

Last night, however, I pulled it out and ran it into my Danelectro Fish and Chips EQ. My GOD, this combo is incredible!!!!! Seriously, with the Dano EQ (probably they most underrated pedal on the market) I can dial out some of the Transparent OD's mids and boost the high and low end to match my amp's dry eq curve/sound. This combo is seriously one of the best low gain dirt solutions I have ever heard; unbelievably responsive to picking and perhaps smoother than the TIM on low gain settings.

I'm leaving the Trans OD's tone in the middle, gain very low, and volume at unity to my amp. All I can say is wow, it sounds like my amp distorting not like I plugged into something different when I hit the switch.

I'm going to play around a bit more today. I REALLY wish I had my old TIM here to do a direct A/B comparison. Regardless of the price, this is an amazing combo; at $70 for both Dano pedals, it is unbelievable.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, people have said some nice things about that pedal on other forums as well. Seems to have filled a niche quite nicely.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the Tim(my) is a pretty low cost Tim alternative...My Timmy cost $105 shipped from Paul C. True I had to wait a loooooooong time for it(he got backlogged). 
Tht said, I'd like to rehouse a couple of those old plasticDano pedals - the chicken salad for one and the foxx octaver -- what's it called rutabaga falafel sandwich with chives or something??
Where do you find the Dano pedals?I've never seen any anywhere? I'd like that EQ too.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I think the Tim(my) is a pretty low cost Tim alternative...My Timmy cost $105 shipped from Paul C. True I had to wait a loooooooong time for it(he got backlogged). [


Yep, a great pedal but they have gone up in price and a used one will run you $175 US or above. The Transparent OD is well less than half the cost of a new Timmy.



> That said, I'd like to rehouse a couple of those old plasticDano pedals - the chicken salad for one and the foxx octaver -- what's it called rutabaga falafel sandwich with chives or something??
> Where do you find the Dano pedals?I've never seen any anywhere? I'd like that EQ too.


Ha! The Octave is the French Toast. Yes, it is a great pedal (as is the Chicken Salad and Tuna Melt Trem; unfortuanlty the new Cool Cat Vibe and Trem are not identical circuits to those used in the minis). I've been considering getting another French Toast because it is so cool.

The mini pedals I bought from Jax Music Supply in the US; the have very low shipping charges (about $6 via USPS). 

I bought the Transparent Overdrive from a small store in Kimberly BC (was there over xmas). Less than $40 Cdn out the door. It is amazing as is, and even better with the Fish and Chips EQ running with it.

TG


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Tim(my) is a cheap pedal is just that Paul makes em by hand ,so there's wait time I picked mine up pretty cheap used ,best pedal I own ,had a Tim also but the boost and loop features were over kill for me still a great pedal though !


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, the plot thickens and it also seems I have good ears. There is reason to believe Danelectro actually lifted the design of the Timmy for the Transparent OD. Someone traced the circuit and it is almost identical . . .

What is more, I _just_ realized that the Transparent overdrive actually does have separate bass and treble knobs, just like the Timmy/Tim! I thought it only had a "tone knob" but sure enough, the inner circle of the knob is the bass while the outer is the treble.  They are hard to move individually and will move as one knob if you just grab and turn. 

With separate treble and bass controls, this thing is even closer to a Timmy and now the outboard EQ isn't nearly as necessary to really dial this thing in.

Yikes! 

TG


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

There's a big stink about this going on over at TGP...seems like Danelectro has lifted a few designs.


But as many point out...there's not really that many 'unique' ideas/designs out there anymore. Even the boutique market is guilty of copying designs.

Interesting to see how this plays out...(kudos on that ear of yours)

EDIT

Threads which seem to have...disappeared


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stink, schmink.

Yes, some Danelectro pedals ARE classic designs, but in most cases those designs are either the IP of the current owner of Danelectro (who started Foxx pedals in the 60's), or are essentially products that have ostensibly entered the public domain for all intents and purposes.

Some had initially thought that the Trans.OD was a Klon clone. I thought this was sheer folly since Dano makes their money by selling pedals at low cost and profit margin that appeal to the widest possible audience. The Klon is a great pedal but does NOT appeal to the widest possible audience. Many have claimed that the TransOD is a Timmy, based on reverse engineering a Timmy to yield a schematic. Though I have no empirical basis to make claims one way or another, such schematics CAN have errors in them. It can also be the case that a basic circuit structure can seem identical while small component changes alter the character of what comes out in detectable ways. Case in point is the Keeley vs Ross vs MXR compressor, or the DOD250 vs MXR Distortion+.

It is also fair to say that there are some types of effects where there is simply no other way to produce them and EVERY manufacturer's attempt will resemble every other's to some extent. It's like patenting a grilled cheese sandwich.

Clearly the TransOD aims for territory that several pedal makers have found worth exploring. Boutique folks lead the way in such matters, but it doesn't take long for larger companies to follow.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Stink, schmink.


I'm wondering what the TGP folks are going to think of this:



Yup. That's _a $75 Deluxe Memory Man_. Oh me, oh my. Scheduled to hit U.S. stores any day now...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, I think they already have it over at Fleet Sound.

Don't get me started about Behringer. Thay have their own plastic-box clone of most of the Line 6 Tonecore pedals for $80 or so (Roto-machine, Liqui-Flange, Echo Park, and more). They also have a PH-3 clone, a VB-2 clone, a DC-2 clone, a Slow Gear clone, and a host of other "abandoned" Boss pedals, in addition to much of the original EHX line. When the pedal line was first previewed a few years ago, the drawings of the boxes looked exactly like Boss and EHX boxes. Since then, the plastic boxes were redesigned a little so they conflicted less with the trademarked visual aspects of Boss. I have an AC-2 clone, which is decent, but hissy. I looked inside and saw that they had traded off op-amp noise characteristics for longer battery life. Same design as Boss, though.

Do note that the very reason why many analog delay pedals can currently exist is because Uli Behringer has the Coolaudio semiconductor division that has seemingly purchased the die for the MN3205 and MN3207 and is making them and many other desirable chips under the Coolaudio brand: http://www.coolaudio.com/products.html


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just bought a used Timmy and it should be here next week. Looks like it is time for a direct a/b test . . . 

I really don't know what to think of the whole Dano situation; if they reverse enginered the Timmy and farmed out the production to China, I'm not sure I want it on my board.

TG


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I am digging my Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive. It's awesome for blues, man!

Video here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd1HL1xNTtg

I also get some very nice country tones with my Heatseeker and this pedal. Just perfect with a Tele or a Strat.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the T.O. also.
Love the Trem, just got a Drive yesterday and was blown away and have a Fuzz coming in.
I wish these were available when I was a kid. All 4 of these combined cost a bit more than my first chorus pedal.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I'm wondering what the TGP folks are going to think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's _a $75 Deluxe Memory Man_. Oh me, oh my. Scheduled to hit U.S. stores any day now...


It looks like a DMM, but I doubt a Behringer rip-off sounds anywhere near as good. They don't have a reputation for putting out absolute shit products for nothing. I can see a lawsuit over this, however...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Samsquantch said:


> It looks like a DMM, but I doubt a Behringer rip-off sounds anywhere near as good. They don't have a reputation for putting out absolute shit products for nothing. I can see a lawsuit over this, however...


I doubt it'll touch the original, but it certainly makes the EHX re-issues look overpriced. Competition can be healthy.

There'll be no lawsuit. There's nothing to sue over.


----------

